# real criminal cop operating in Khao San rd area now



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

date: feb 22

a thai cop with a brown uniform stopped a couple of white tourists on a sidestreet near KSR. 

He asked the girl for her passport. When she said she was not carrying it, this gave him an excuse to demand to come their hotel room. 

Once inside the hotel room he took out a small amount of marijuana and put it on a table. then he turned to them and said. "This is yours." 

then he demanded 50,000 baht. 

they bargained down to 9000 baht. 
***

the law is that a thai police have to produce a document giving them authorization before they can enter someone's hotel room. 

He was not the tourist police. their number is 1155.


----------



## steiner (Feb 7, 2011)

Another to add to an already long list of scams including shakedowns of tourists getting of the bus from Pattaya and stopping taxis around Asoke.


----------



## doope (Feb 26, 2011)

maybe he wasn't even a real cop?

anyway, i got stopped the other day for a "mass tourist fining" and simply snuck away on my motorbike when none of the corrupt cops were watching. 

EFF thailand man, time to leave this place haha.


----------



## Chewy (Mar 1, 2011)

doope said:


> maybe he wasn't even a real cop?
> 
> anyway, i got stopped the other day for a "mass tourist fining" and simply snuck away on my motorbike when none of the corrupt cops were watching.
> 
> EFF thailand man, time to leave this place haha.


My favorite scam happened in jakarta but can happen anywhere in south east asia . Although the bribes in Indonesia tend to be a bit smaller . 
I was leaving a well know club in jakarta with 3 local friends and the police had the mobile urine drug testing booth set up . You must take the test or pay the small "administration fee" . I was going to take the test until my local friend said no . Even if you test clean they will say there is a problem with the results and you will have to go down to the station to clear the matter up . So then and there I had seen the trick , pay 10 usd and waste 10 mins of your time or down to the station and waste hours . I am sure there is something similar in all south east asian countries , But the limited time I was in Phuket i was not bothered


----------



## UniReb (Mar 2, 2011)

No matter what country that you go to, you will find good and bad people, corrupt or not corrupt. Although, sorry to hear about your experience of getting scammed. He probably was not a real cop because many cops in Thailand are professional and not corrupt. There are a lot of friendly cops and people always willing to help you out. Although, sometimes you may run into not so good people, just beware of them. To reiterate, no matter what country you go to, in East or West, you will always find a mix of good and bad people.


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

UniReb said:


> No matter what country that you go to, you will find good and bad people, corrupt or not corrupt. Although, sorry to hear about your experience of getting scammed. He probably was not a real cop because many cops in Thailand are professional and not corrupt. There are a lot of friendly cops and people always willing to help you out. Although, sometimes you may run into not so good people, just beware of them. To reiterate, no matter what country you go to, in East or West, you will always find a mix of good and bad people.


this is a great generic response that could be pulled off the shelf for a number of situations. This sort of shake-down will not happen in the US or Germany for example. I think we have all figured out that there are "good and bad people" everywhere. 

However, the reason this is posted in the thailand section and not the expats lounge section is because each country has its own type of corruption. This post is meant to make tourists or expats aware the the specific techniques used in the Khao San road area of Bangkok. 

It is fairly useless to say "be aware." What we really need are effective means of avoiding the specific situation within its specific context. This is what will really help people. But regular predators usually know when they aren't pulling in any more victims using a certain technique, so they will change techniques.

this is did not happen to me by the way.


----------



## BuffBuddha (Mar 12, 2011)

These are the perils of staying in guest houses in a popular area like Khao San. 

If you can't afford a legit hotel (they would never try that **** in an international hotel) then try to find a guest house off the beaten path. Chances are you will get better accomodations for the the same price or cheaper.


----------

